# Pippali Long pepper



## Daizymae (Mar 4, 2011)

I've acquired a large bag of ground *Long Pepper *to be used as a medicine but I understand that it is also used in cooking. Apparently it was most popular in Europe for a very long time, until *black pepper, *which is much cheaper to produce, replaced it.

Has anyone here ever used it in cooking? It is hotter than black pepper, with a sweetish edge, at least when you sniff it. 

I have way too much and want to use it up. Thanx.


----------

